# In Search Of



## mikec1 (Sep 19, 2013)

.
.
.
Greetings Guys Gals;




ww2Aircraft.Net has Job Openings in the following areas.




..................................Aircraft Technical, and Operations Area. See Technical listings.

....................................................To apply for one of these areas:



1. Visit the area of your interest.
2. Post a Manual, or other type of Reference Material.

Cadets that are chosen will be notified with a Thank You message.


Take Care, and Thank You for your time,


Mike
.
.
.


----------

